# Ics Source Is Here!



## asdr24 (Aug 18, 2011)

Android 4.0.1 source is being pushed out now.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/14/ice-cream-sandwich-source-code-released-sync-pending-go-ahead-f/


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

So what does this mean for us charge users? Its highly likely that we will never get an official ics leak for this device, so can devs still make ics roms?


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

I believe it means that if we ever get a working cyanogen mod on our charge then we can possibly get cm9 based on ics.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

That source doesn't help us. No 4G RIL.


----------



## asdr24 (Aug 18, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> That source doesn't help us. No 4G RIL.


I still have faith that the dev community will be able to get a successful RIL working. Once we have that then it sounds as if there should be a good 
Gingerbread ROM ready. From there we stand a fair chance of making the upgrade to ICS.


----------

